# 93350 Vs 93351



## luvsgoofey (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello All,

Revisting this issue over and over again.  I was hoping someone might be able to clarify this issue for me.  
Our office is having a major debate regarding billing for these services.  
So, could someone please clarify why you would bill
93350
93015
93320
93325

VS
93351
93320
93325

My belief is that this does not make sense because the definition only states the difference is between 93350 & 93351 is the 93351 the ECG and Supervision but why are they carving out the the stress component on one and not the other?  This is the major issue.  I am new to coding and reading the information does not make things clearer.  

Thanks for any help one can provide.


----------

